# Catesby tunnel MkII, Northants, Nov14



## The Wombat (Nov 21, 2014)

*I’d heard this place was going to be converted to an aerodynamic testing facility, where vehicles could be tested cheaper & more accurately than a conventional wind tunnel. I needed to see it one last time, and get some shots with my DSLR. 

I didn’t know how much truth there was in this rumour, but when we arrived we found a lot has changed since my last visit a year and a half ago. The previously overgrown portal has been completely cleared, and some of the drains have been unblocked which has alleviated the flooding at the north portal. They’ve got a way to go yet, but a bit of money has already been spent.

On my previous visit we found a mobile phone & camera flash in the tunnel. The owner who’d had a fall in catchpit in the tunnel earlier that day, had to dash to hospital. We got in touch with the owner of these items, and they were duly returned. That person was Infraredd, so it seemed appropriate that we meet for an explore there.

So on a misty day met up with Infraredd, JuJu, Pigdog, and legendary explorer dog… Binky!
Last time I only got as far as the last airshaft; we ran out of time and figured we had seen what there was to see with the 5 airshafts. Wrong; the final section (perhaps 40%) which is devoid of airshafts, and very dark had some of the most amazing colours I’ve seen. Terrain is heavy going and some areas are flooded, but it was worth it.

A great day out. Big thanks to Infraredd for showing me his light painting box of tricks, and the wire wool spinning.*

_Built in 1897, and closed in 1966 was on the great central railway from London to Sheffield. The line was the single biggest closure of the Beeching axe, and the most controversial. It was built not because of gradient, but because the rich owner of the Catesby estate didn’t want a railway blighting his landscape.
27 feet wide x 25 feet high, Ventilation is provided by five shafts. Four of these are 10 feet in diameter but the northernmost - 1,250 yards from the entrance - is 15 feet wide to provide greater air flow. Plans to use it as part of HS2 have now been shelved. There are now plans to convert it to an aerodynamic testing facility._
































5th airshaft




















refuge















the previously flooded north portal










*Big thanks to Infraredd for showing me his box of tricks:*










And finally; explorer dog binky





thanks for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow! just superb amazing images [number 4 is my fav] and thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 21, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Wow! just superb amazing images [number 4 is my fav] and thanks for sharing.



cheers flyboys 

I'm peresonally quite pleased with the natural light from the airshafts shots


----------



## HughieD (Nov 21, 2014)

You don't half do low light well mate...superb. Loving the urbexing dog too!


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 21, 2014)

HughieD said:


> You don't half do low light well mate...superb. Loving the urbexing dog too!



Thanks Hughie 
I like the challenge of low light shots
Takes more patience, but when you get it right, its rewarding


----------



## decker (Nov 22, 2014)

Fab pics, I love that shaft of light very effective !


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 22, 2014)

This is awesome. Love the shot with the light coming down into the tunnel. Also, the dog has its own torch!


----------



## krela (Nov 22, 2014)

Really nice, cheers Wombat!


----------



## Mearing (Nov 22, 2014)

The light through the ventilation shaft is the one for me! Reminiscent of a painting I've seen somewhere of Kilsby tunnel. Brilliant, thank you.


----------



## Infraredd (Nov 22, 2014)

Really good to finally get to meet you - great pictures as always!


----------



## fleydog (Nov 23, 2014)

Fabulous. Thank you


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 26, 2014)

the light coming in, looks really good excellent sir


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 27, 2014)

Infraredd said:


> Really good to finally get to meet you - great pictures as always!


Great to meet you too; look forward to our next explore
Thanks for the wire wool spinning too 



krela said:


> Really nice, cheers Wombat!


Thanks Boss 




DirtyJigsaw said:


> This is awesome. Love the shot with the light coming down into the tunnel. Also, the dog has its own torch!


Cheers mate. The ventilation shaft photos are my favourite


Many thanks for the comments everyone, appreciate it as always


----------

